
A CAPTCHA that filters out humans and only lets programs pass - damjan-ski
http://www.humansnotinvited.com/
======
inkmoth
For kicks I took a wild guess and apparently I'm a robot.

The "reward" for being a robot is the following text:

"Welcome! You are not a human and the first here."

~~~
damjan-ski
Ha - we've just updated the algorithm. Thanks for the heads up.

